# What a German Shepherd...



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So Frag and I get home just a few minutes ago from dropping Jon off at class, and our roommate was gone with a guy in his car test driving it to sell. Parents of the kid buying the car were sitting in their car at the street. We parked on the street and walked up to the garage, off leash as usual. The garage door was open because our roommate Tyler had been cleaning out his car to show.

We walk in and I started searching for a long lead to work with the trainee, and Frag goes to sit by the door. I heard Tyler's car coming down the street, so I looked at Frag to tell him to sit so that he didn't run out, but he wouldn't leave the door even when he saw the car pull in. He was watching intently as the two got out (one a complete stranger) and walked into the garage a bit. The parents got out from the road and started walking up and Frag took a few steps from the door and stared. I told him to sit so that he didn't rush out and bother them, I said hello and they were walking around the car checking it out. I expected him to bark or something at least like he does when he sees new people in his yard/garage, haha, but he just sat there staring. I never told him to stay, but he sat there for about 3 minutes watching while I looked for the lead. Eventually he got tired and went back to the door to sit to go inside. 

Days like today make me proud to have him. The parents seemed pretty impressed by him and it was nice to just have a dog I didn't have to command all over the place. Props to Frag for not caring about new people!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awesome! Sounds like a good day!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Good job Frag! Looks like the hard work pays off


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Niiice. And I love the name Frag. I'll be glad when ours is older/better trained (guess those go together haha) for some showing off. At least he isn't as bad as our Beagle mix, who has ZERO manners when it comes to people. Luckily, while I'm working on him, I'm working on her too, and maybe in a couple years we'll have TWO well-behaved dogs!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> Niiice. And I love the name Frag. I'll be glad when ours is older/better trained (guess those go together haha) for some showing off. At least he isn't as bad as our Beagle mix, who has ZERO manners when it comes to people. Luckily, while I'm working on him, I'm working on her too, and maybe in a couple years we'll have TWO well-behaved dogs!


You can only hope! I spent a ton of time training, but just as much time hoping that he turns out well and worrying.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> You can only hope! I spent a ton of time training, but just as much time hoping that he turns out well and worrying.


I totally admit that I let Krissie get away with a lot. Her lack of manners is on me, but she is smallish and cute so most people don't mind it as much as I do now. It didn't seem so bad when there were four bigger dogs that needed a lot more work. So far Koshka is pretty good for a pup, though he is a bit of a landshark (ok a LOT, but I knew that going in). Now if I could just convince him that laying on my head isn't the prime spot on my bed. Haha.


----------

